# Lathe Spindle Crank



## Hawkeye (Dec 15, 2013)

When I'm threading a short section to a shoulder, I like to turn the  spindle by hand. It's easier to use a handle at the outboard end, rather  than use a chuck key or wrench to turn the chuck. I have one I made for  the 9" Hercus lathe, so a big one of the same design makes sense for  the Storebro lathe.

The handle locks into the spindle in the same way that bicycle  handlebars join the fork tube. A long wedge of tubing jams against the  main tube and the sides of the spindle.


 


 

To use, insert the tube into the end of the spindle and tighten the nut.  If collets are being used with a drawbar, it can be inserted through  the centre of the crank.


 

I made the handle 14" long because that is the maximum diameter I can  turn over the toes of the carriage. I have to admit, it's quite a step  up to have a chuck that's 10 5/8" in diameter.


----------



## MedfordChris (Dec 15, 2013)

I like the looks of that, nice and simple. One of those is now on my "to-do" list!


----------



## churchjw (Dec 15, 2013)

Great project. I also like the oilers on your lathe very cool.

Jeff


----------



## ScrapMetal (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks for posting that Bill.  I've been needing something just like that for a couple of upcoming projects.

-Ron


----------



## ScrapMetal (Dec 15, 2013)

ScrapMetal said:


> Thanks for posting that Bill.  I've been needing something just like that for a couple of upcoming projects.
> 
> -Ron



Man, it's been one of those days.  Thanks to MIKE for posting that...   Must have been breathing in too much WD-40 fumes by the mill today.

-Ron


----------

